# MPC's Pinto Returns!!!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

There are dreams, and then there are pipe dreams. For a person who, like me, loves to build loser cars and their overwrought “performance” versions (like Citation X11s and sporty Cavliers), there’s always been a desire to own a kit of a Pinto. Unfortunatley, stock Pinto kits are rare and expensive beasts. 

When it comes to pipe dreams, Ford’s attempts to create a sporty, “Vannin’” Pinto with the Cruising Wagon is perhaps one of the ultimate insults to legitimate performance cars ever created. Sadly, kits of this wild (and cynical) attempt at automotive excitement are among the rarest of all. Only MPC made one, and the wild custom “Pony Express” has long disappeared from any affordable price range. 

Imagine my excitement when I heard Round 2 was bringing it back! Imagine my greater excitement when I found one at a local shop last weekend! 

For all those who love the ridiculous and bizarre, this is definitely a kit for you! Check out my out of box review for the newly resurrected Pony Express, and get ready to relive just how bad motoring got!


*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...5-1980-pinto-cruising-wagon-pony-express-oob/*


----------

